# My DIY Juice making me feel sick



## WallEE

Hi Guys,

I hope you can help me with informed and useful answers.

My DIY juice has been making me feel sick with the following symptoms:

Nausea
Headache
Dizzyness
Drip Nose

What I think it could be:
1. Coils
Might be the coils I use? not ruling this out yet. But when I prime the coils before wicking I get a chemical smell which makes me want to gag. Could anyone recommend the safest coils to use? SS, Ni or Ka? If there is even one that is safer / better to use.

2. PG or VG
Could it be that my VG / PG is off? Gone bad? I use Cloud Burst PG and VG from bossvape but have used VG from other vendors as well. Strange this is, I mix for a few friends and none of them has any complaints and I ask them regularly and they all point out it is just me.

3. PG
It could be that I am sensitive to PG and not sure what can be used as an alternative?

4. NIC
Could it be the NIC? I use scrawny gecko and ordered prime NIC which will be delivered today to test with. I mix for myself 3mg NIC and for my friends 2.5mg NIC could this be the case as well?

5. Steeping
Could it be my steeping method? I have tried shake and let it sit and smoking as we speak on a mix I made 15 January and has a bitter aftertaste (as all my juices, for me atleast no one else has mentioned and I have asked).

6. Concenrates
Could this be the concentrates? I get this with all my vapes though but I know some concentrates have chemicals in that are dangerous or that should be used with caution such as the ones containing acetonin etc. 

7. Sigs
I still smoke about 5 sigs a day, could this be an influence?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. It sucks to try a cheaper and healthier alternative and feel this sick from it.

Regards


----------



## Dietz

From the symptoms, Id say your vaping too much / too strong nicotine. Have you tried mixing a lower nic mix?
Ive noticed that any 3mg DIY I make, is MUCH stronger than any other bought Juice, even after steeping so my normal mix is 1.9 or 2mg depending on my recipe.

But Im no medical professional, so maybe someone else here has a better answer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

Mind sharing a example of a recipe that makes you sick ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

What recipes did you use ?
Coil material?
Most important, have you tried commercial juice and got the same symptoms ?

Sounds like pg sensitivity, @vicTor should be able to provide some assistance if that's the case

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

There are too many variables in this situation. You have to eliminate possible causes one by one.
Let's start with basics. Since when have u been vaping and what have you been vaping ?
When did this problem start ? Do u have similar problem with commercial juices and coils ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla

Are you shaking up your nicotine before use? If it's not shaken u might be getting hotspots in the nicotine solution and unintentionally mixing at a higher stength that you intended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Anneries

On another group someone asked me, cause I had the same reaction, sometimes, to a specific juice companies juice.

ARE you 100% sure it is your juice? It might be something unrelated to vaping, but might be coincedental to the time you are vaping.

Otherwise, I would first check the NIC. are you sure you measured it correctly? Did not by accident measured the % instead of the ml? Are you sure about the strength of your NIC in base, and did you calculate it correctly for your 3mg? 

IF you can vape commercial juice on the setup without ill effects, it will not be anything on the atty side. It must be in your juice. 

Make small batches (10ml)
Try the same mix, without NIC first. 
If you have the same effect, Reduce your PG.

Otherwise it might be an ingredient in one of your concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries

Gonzilla said:


> Are you shaking up your nicotine before use? If it's not shaken u might be getting hotspots in the nicotine solution and unintentionally mixing at a higher stength that you intended.



And if you are using VG nic, you have to shake 10 times as much to make sure it mixes all the way through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

If it's just happening in your DIY juice, it's quite possibly the flavours you are using, along with the concentrations. I get very few bad side effects from vaping. I don't get throat harshness, don't get an off taste from my cotton, don't get pepper from TFA, don't get a funky taste from X type of wire, etc. What I do get, especially when I over-do the concentration of some test flavours, is an instant headache which also sometimes translates into a queasy feeling in my stomach. However, dropping the concentration or switching to different flavours solves it quickly.

The vast majority of flavours weren't designed for vaping. They are food flavours, not all of them are going to work in vapour. We have seen skiddlz and Manson and ID10-T and Concrete gagging on air from vaping bad flavours. These flavours can make you feel sick. The trick is to identify which ones are doing it and eliminate them. Sometimes it can be a simple matter of dropping the concentration. If you are getting a perfumey or floral vibe from your juice, it is almost guaranteed that you have over-done the concentration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WallEE

Dietz said:


> From the symptoms, Id say your vaping too much / too strong nicotine. Have you tried mixing a lower nic mix?
> Ive noticed that any 3mg DIY I make, is MUCH stronger than any other bought Juice, even after steeping so my normal mix is 1.9 or 2mg depending on my recipe.
> 
> But Im no medical professional, so maybe someone else here has a better answer.


Thanks I will give it a try, worth mentioning, my Fiance had the same and I started mixing 2mg for her and went away. I am mixing high for myself cos I want to get of the sigs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WallEE

Hallucinated_ said:


> Mind sharing a example of a recipe that makes you sick ?




It is not limited to one


----------



## vicTor

WallEE said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hope you can help me with informed and useful answers.
> 
> My DIY juice has been making me feel sick with the following symptoms:
> 
> Nausea
> Headache
> Dizzyness
> Drip Nose
> 
> What I think it could be:
> 1. Coils
> Might be the coils I use? not ruling this out yet. But when I prime the coils before wicking I get a chemical smell which makes me want to gag. Could anyone recommend the safest coils to use? SS, Ni or Ka? If there is even one that is safer / better to use.
> 
> 2. PG or VG
> Could it be that my VG / PG is off? Gone bad? I use Cloud Burst PG and VG from bossvape but have used VG from other vendors as well. Strange this is, I mix for a few friends and none of them has any complaints and I ask them regularly and they all point out it is just me.
> 
> 3. PG
> It could be that I am sensitive to PG and not sure what can be used as an alternative?
> 
> 4. NIC
> Could it be the NIC? I use scrawny gecko and ordered prime NIC which will be delivered today to test with. I mix for myself 3mg NIC and for my friends 2.5mg NIC could this be the case as well?
> 
> 5. Steeping
> Could it be my steeping method? I have tried shake and let it sit and smoking as we speak on a mix I made 15 January and has a bitter aftertaste (as all my juices, for me atleast no one else has mentioned and I have asked).
> 
> 6. Concenrates
> Could this be the concentrates? I get this with all my vapes though but I know some concentrates have chemicals in that are dangerous or that should be used with caution such as the ones containing acetonin etc.
> 
> 7. Sigs
> I still smoke about 5 sigs a day, could this be an influence?
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated. It sucks to try a cheaper and healthier alternative and feel this sick from it.
> 
> Regards



hi @WallEE I am PG sensitive, almost thought I had to give up on vaping but thanks to the people on this forum I discovered mixing without PG is totally possible.

"An estimated 1 in 10 individuals have a slight sensitivity to propylene glycol (PG), which may cause a sore throat for some vapers. Other signs of PG allergy include headaches, nausea and sinus problems in addition to rarer symptoms like hives and swelling. However, because PG is such a common additive in consumer goods, you’d likely know if you are sensitive to the ingredient long before you ever try an e-cig."

the above is an extract from:
https://www.whitecloudelectroniccig...edients-sensitivities-and-allergic-reactions/

I did not get the symptoms you mention but was inflicted with like a "hive" / itchiness kind of symptom, but since mixing only my own max VG juices (including VG Nic) I am much much better and vape like a boss

would help as the others say with more info as to what liquids you're vaping, nic strength, PG/VG ratio etc

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WallEE

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> There are too many variables in this situation. You have to eliminate possible causes one by one.
> Let's start with basics. Since when have u been vaping and what have you been vaping ?
> When did this problem start ? Do u have similar problem with commercial juices and coils ?



I only use commercial pre made coils but type differes from SS/Ka/ Ni, I mostly use Ka though. I did not have the same with commecrial juices so I think the comment regarding NIC to strong might be the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WallEE

Gonzilla said:


> Are you shaking up your nicotine before use? If it's not shaken u might be getting hotspots in the nicotine solution and unintentionally mixing at a higher stength that you intended.



I am giving it a shake, but I suppose I should shake it for a lot longer.


----------



## RichJB

What I would do is to mix up a flavour-less batch of your DIY juice. Just use your regular nic, VG and PG in the same ratios as for your juice but leave out the flavours. If vaping that makes you ill as well, it's not the flavours and might be PG, VG, nic, hardware. If it doesn't make you ill, then you know it's one or more of the flavours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

Ive tried scrawny and prime,both were fine.

Many useful tips already mentioned above,but:
-Check nic level and make sure you are calculating 3MG USING A JUICE CALCULATOR
-Shake your nic before you use it
-Confirm if it is your juice
-Check steep time 
-Check if you are coincidentially vaping your juice on an empty stomach
-share your recipe-there may be something that isnt agreeing with you in there (no offence),etc etc

Hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

WallEE said:


> my Fiance had the same and I started mixing 2mg for her and went away.



Then it migth aswell be your nicotine. Again, make sure it is shaken up GOOD AND PROPER, before using it. 



WallEE said:


> It is not limited to one


What is the total flavour % in each of the juices you mix? Might be over flavouring. 

But based on the first quote, I am convinced it has to do with your nicotine.

Hope you get it sorted out, doesnt help to DIY and you cant vape it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WallEE

Anneries said:


> Then it migth aswell be your nicotine. Again, make sure it is shaken up GOOD AND PROPER, before using it.
> 
> 
> What is the total flavour % in each of the juices you mix? Might be over flavouring.
> 
> But based on the first quote, I am convinced it has to do with your nicotine.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted out, doesnt help to DIY and you cant vape it.



Thanks, most of my mixes are a total of 10% with minimum of 4 flavours. Highest mix is at 15% flavour.


----------



## Spyro

Anneries said:


> On another group someone asked me, cause I had the same reaction, sometimes, to a specific juice companies juice.
> 
> ARE you 100% sure it is your juice? It might be something unrelated to vaping, but might be coincedental to the time you are vaping.
> 
> Otherwise, I would first check the NIC. are you sure you measured it correctly? Did not by accident measured the % instead of the ml? Are you sure about the strength of your NIC in base, and did you calculate it correctly for your 3mg?
> 
> IF you can vape commercial juice on the setup without ill effects, it will not be anything on the atty side. It must be in your juice.
> 
> Make small batches (10ml)
> Try the same mix, without NIC first.
> If you have the same effect, Reduce your PG.
> 
> Otherwise it might be an ingredient in one of your concentrates.



That first point is an excellent one. I was getting extremely ill (nausea) with headaches "from vaping" turns out I had stomach issues and the ever so slight (1mg) nic was causing my stomach to turn and made me horrendously ill. After seeing to my medical issues I could resume vaping without issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WallEE

Thanks guys,

I mixed a few batched with 2.5mg Nic after shaking it in a shaker for 1 hour. 

Havent felt sick since. Still mixing at 70vg 30pg

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

WallEE said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I mixed a few batched with 2.5mg Nic after shaking it in a shaker for 1 hour.
> 
> Havent felt sick since. Still mixing at 70vg 30pg


Good to hear. Thank you for the feedback.


----------

